# People like this are why Pit Bulls end up with a bad rap



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

This is not a news article (yet anyways...)- so I'm not sure if it belongs here (so move if necessary). I was reading through the other thread and have been FUMING about this all day after someone posted it on my rescue's wall. It make's me so angry and frustrated especially since there is basically nothing to be done. These guys are 'breeders' in Alabama. They have this poor baby- chained liked that (with that HUGE CHAIN) to 'build up her muscles/strength for chasing hogs' 










If you have the stomach for it their facebook page where they proudly display their dogs shamelessly for everyone to see: The Dog House - Pet Services | Facebook

People like this is where all the ire for every attack should go. Not the breed. How can that puppy help what is being done to her?


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something...is your issue with them keeping her as an outside dog, or the size of the chain...both? I'm a little confused. I would think as long as she had adequate food, water, and shelter then they aren't being abusive by keeping her outside. I'm not a huge fan of pets living outside, but I certainly don't think it's abusive. I think the pup is a little young to be building muscle with, but other than that...I don't understand the problem. Maybe I'm a little ignorant on this one.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Either this guy is stuck smelling a female in heat for a really long time 
OR his wee wee is infected









And did he just barf up that nasty concoction on the ground by him?


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

The only reason someone would use a chain that thick is to build muscle... considering the dog is living outside, I highly doubt (and maybe that's a flaw on my part) they are trying to build muscle for weight pulling.

Anyway, where I live, there was a law passed last year to make it illegal to chain a dog outside for more than a couple hours. On top of that, absolutely no dog is allowed to be chained once the temperature reaches 95 or above (I'm not positive that's the exact number, but it's about that). I know not every one has problems with dogs living outside, but unless the dog is a working dog -- I don't understand why someone would get a pet dog and then chain it :/ I hear people saying "oh, he's too big to live inside" and I think it's complete bs... if the dog is 'too big' then don't get it at all!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That is sickening. Fb should totally shut down byb. Makes me very sad and disgusted and really angry.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Is this what the dog has to eat or drink out of ?!

Even when she is pregnant?!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Sickening


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I love the clean living conditions. The poop and diarrhea in the background










It just makes me want to go out and buy one just to support such beautiful breeding practices.....









quick come now! The almost adults living in trash cans are 50% off because we are tired of dealing with them!












*The Dog House*
"the center pic is the mom of all puppies above & below they are discounted to 150 cause her & fatboy having more"


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

$150 OMGBBQ!!!! What a bargain! That's awesome! I'm going to go out and get one right now! Everyone will think I'm awesome with my wormy belly, diarrhea covered pittie puppy! 

Ugh, I wish they could be shut down and all those dogs seized  Must be a miserable life  

Did you see the picture of the 'min pins' ... at least, I think that's what they called them. The sire had a gimpy leg (said there was a pin in his leg) and both he and the dam were confined to a crate... the comment with the picture went something along the lines of both the sire and dam CARRY the puppies around all over the place! These pups hadn't even opened their eyes. :/


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> $150 OMGBBQ!!!! What a bargain! That's awesome! I'm going to go out and get one right now! Everyone will think I'm awesome with my wormy belly, diarrhea covered pittie puppy!
> 
> Ugh, I wish they could be shut down and all those dogs seized  Must be a miserable life
> 
> Did you see the picture of the 'min pins' ... at least, I think that's what they called them. The sire had a gimpy leg (said there was a pin in his leg) and both he and the dam were confined to a crate... the comment with the picture went something along the lines of both the sire and dam CARRY the puppies around all over the place! These pups hadn't even opened their eyes. :/


Oh yes I saw. they look old. Sickly, and gross.

They have their phone number and address listed publicly on their facebook....


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

At first we wondered if it was fake but we have someone who lives in the area and they drove by and confirmed it was not. Unfortunately this is Alabama and our welfare laws are seriously lacking. There is also a ton of PB fighting in that area- some of which local officials and law enforcement are rumored to participate in. It's just sad and frustrating all around. The issue is not that they are outside- but that puppy is on a HUGE and I mean a HUGE chain. There doesn't appear to be adequate care given. It's just terrible.

This comment says it all to me "the center pic is the mom of all puppies above & below they are discounted to 150 cause her & fatboy having more"


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What is wrong with his manly thing?! I don't think it's supposed to be that large, it looks painful. But I have no idea.....


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i just saw that picture too...eeek poor dogs...the comments are ridiculous as well. i don't know of anybody that refers to their dog as a "baby daddy." i hope they get investigated because the guy was stupid enough to post his phone number and pictures of himself...clearly he doesn't understand that this is disgusting and wrong! and people "like" things on this page! ahhhh... looking at these pictures really made me sad.


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish I could say this was new to me. I'm a police officer in the inner city and this is all too common.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

WTF??? Wow. That is just foul. Poor dogs. Hope someone can find a way to stop this.....


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok, upon seeing more pictures I am understanding where the disgust is coming from. I don't have a problem with dogs living outside, but having them live in squalor is unacceptable. Another thing to think about is, if these are the pictures they're posting, what is the rest of it like? You only showcase what you think puts you in the best light; if this is the best, what is the worst?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

newbieshepherdgirl said:


> ok, upon seeing more pictures i am understanding where the disgust is coming from. I don't have a problem with dogs living outside, but having them live in squalor is unacceptable. Another thing to think about is,* if these are the pictures they're posting, what is the rest of it like? You only showcase what you think puts you in the best light; if this is the best, what is the worst?*


*exactly!*


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I made a comment and already got blocked/banned. Didn't take long at all.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Most of your posts (assume they came from here  have been deleted as well.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

But... But... But they're $150 pups with CKC registered with gotti bloodlines....


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Six minutes ago she posted: "we work 24/ 7 making things better for our dogs ... you can see we are poor but improving every day ... Every penny we make goes into makin a nicer place for all our dogs ... I do not raise dogs to fight all my dogs are loving"


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I think she is getting mad..... LOL.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Bet those heavy-ass chains aren't cheap.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree, that page disgusts me, she has no idea that, that ISN'T okay, she actually in her diluted mind, thinks all the dogs are doing great and are well taken care of. It's quite sad.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

"
Stephen Hoven
Need to sell some pups & pay some bills"


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I agree, that page disgusts me, she has no idea that, that ISN'T okay, she actually in her diluted mind, thinks all the dogs are doing great and are well taken care of. It's quite sad.


It's not just pit bull breeders that suffer from these delusions and it is really sad. Some BYB's really think that they are doing the best thing for their dogs and anyone who says otherwise is either a snob or an idiot.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

So.. is there anything that can be done? If the law states a bitch can only be bred once per year, I can tell that female is doing much more.. especially considering he said the pups would be discounted since she was having another litter.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How disgusting. I left a post on their. I have a feeling it will get deleted, but I don't care. I reported the page too. Hopefully it gets reported enough to get taken down.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder how many more pages there are like that.... maybe it's just the tip of the iceberg. There could be thousands?? Wonder if it violates any terms of use of fb...

We'll see I guess.


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

UGH. The dogs are not in a great situation. Not very sanitary,not real good on shelter,food or water.

As for the tethering chain,on the pups it's to much,but the adults no,that's probably about right for chain size.The food and water dishes are not clean,and trash cans are NOT dog houses! *shakes head*

The males penile area seems ''large''.It seems they have a bulgey package.Either they have an STD/infection,it's a genetic trait,or are around in season bitches and are semi aroused.Either way,thats not really 'good' for them.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

Shaina said:


> So.. is there anything that can be done? If the law states a bitch can only be bred once per year, I can tell that female is doing much more.. especially considering he said the pups would be discounted since she was having another litter.


Where did you see that law about a single breeding per bitch a year?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

omg people are going wild on that facebook! I love forums for this reason. I hope this guy realizes the gravity of the situation.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I was googling laws, I thought I was at an ASPCA site but it appears I was at L.A. County, though I do assume that there are probably similar laws in all counties?

Backyard Breeder -- Dog Breeding License Required: Any person, except for someone having a valid kennel license who, for pay or other compensation, breeds a female dog must obtain an animal breeding permit. The permit fee is $125. In order to prevent the over-breeding of animals, each permit authorizes the whelping of no more than one litter per female dog in any 12-month period and no more than one litter per domestic household in any 12-month period. (Los Angeles County Code Title 10, Sec. 10.20.045 and 10.90.010).

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I was just looking at that Facebook page and someone commented that in one of the pictures of those poor dogs it say-great bait dog. How heartbreaking!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shaina said:


> I was googling laws, I thought I was at an ASPCA site but it appears I was at L.A. County, though I do assume that there are probably similar laws in all counties?
> 
> Backyard Breeder -- Dog Breeding License Required: Any person, except for someone having a valid kennel license who, for pay or other compensation, breeds a female dog must obtain an animal breeding permit. The permit fee is $125. In order to prevent the over-breeding of animals, each permit authorizes the whelping of no more than one litter per female dog in any 12-month period and no more than one litter per domestic household in any 12-month period. (Los Angeles County Code Title 10, Sec. 10.20.045 and 10.90.010).
> 
> Department of Animal Care & Control


I have never even heard of that law. I live in L.A. County and volunteer at 2 shelters and never heard of it. I have never heard of it from breeders on the board. Maybe someone should make a thread asking them about it.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't care how poor someone is, you don't need to be rich to get off your butt and pick up dog poop and clean out dog dishes so they aren't just bowls made out of mud.

I can't imagine those chains being good for the developing bodies of young pups, especially their necks.

Poor dogs. Maybe if the owners are that poor they should rethink breeding dogs, especially since the one dog seems to need veterinary care.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

When people breed dogs for money - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Floppy said:


> When people breed dogs for money - National Dogs | Examiner.com


Wow! Hopefully a REAL rescue will see this and go in and help.

I think I am blocked because I am no longer able to see the page.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Wow! Hopefully a REAL rescue will see this and go in and help.
> 
> I think I am blocked because I am no longer able to see the page.


There is not much to do- hope is that the local officials will just get fed up with the annoyance and find a reason to shut them down. This is Alabama- the good ole boy system of governing. 

We know a rescuer in the area and have been told that they were finding a lot of mange infested pit bull puppies very near to this place. The rescues vet was thinking those pit bulls were being dumped because the people couldn't afford their vet care.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a Facebook page that was created with the purpose of trying to help these poor dogs. The Dog House - shutting it down | Facebook


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder who started the facebook page. I posted this breeder on 4Chan hoping 4chan would do their thing. I wonder if this is them doing their thing lol. 

I hope they get shut down!


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

A news station has said a viewer told them police were seizing dogs. Going to have someone we know in the area try to confirm this...


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Floppy said:


> A news station has said a viewer told them police were seizing dogs. Going to have someone we know in the area try to confirm this...


that is great news i hope its true!


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> that is great news i hope its true!


I was told that the police are not seizing dogs


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i can't believe how fast this whole thing blew up. i mean, i can because they were stupid enough to post all of their info along with all of those horrific pictures and comments, but man did they get what was coming to them! the power of the internet and dog lovers combined really rained on their parade. i put in my two cents via recommendation, but i'm glad to see so many people are really trying to take them down. poor dogs.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

They took down EVERYTHING on the page, which is one step, at least they can't advertise on facebook!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> They took down EVERYTHING on the page, which is one step, at least they can't advertise on facebook!


Or does it just look like that because many of us are blocked??


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

They have another Facebook page but you have to ask to join it. You can only read the posts that they write as they are trying to sell their pups. And the ignorance of the people looking to buy their pups and posting there if amazing. I read a comment there that said-there is nothing wrong with us buying these dogs because they are from a breeder and not from the pound-thats what one fool wrote. This was in response to someone telling them that pits were the #1 dogs killed at the pound. I will try to get the link.
Here it is
http://www.facebook.com/groups/153941034686280/


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw this: "we have four puppies left, the mama is full blooded austrailian shepherd, the daddy is siberian husky/timberwolf mix, one girl and three boys, were 8 weeks old monday, asking 50.00, call for info 744-2877"

1. I bet the "Siberian husky/timberwolf mix" is probably not even a wolf mix at all. All for $$$$

2. This is just another way for BYBs to sell their dogs and get $$$$


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

chelle said:


> Or does it just look like that because many of us are blocked??


No, it's been wiped (the page from the OP). I just went to look at it for the first time, and it's all blank.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not blocked from it. She is still posting on it, antagonizing everybody.... That new page has me just as mad as the older one!!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

not sure if it helps at all....yesterday i clicked "report page" on their other facebook page. and i just did it on the new one. I don't know if it can really help, can't hurt though...... :shrug:


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

That's really messed up. "The mayor said she had to put her pit on a big chain too, cause "hers" always chewed through the fence.."

It's sad for the breed, but it's a fact that every moron in the world wants one or is breeding them.

barf.


----------

